# is black gravel better?



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Is there a reason so many of the pics of eggs and breeding pairs have black gravel under them? Or is it that alot of people use it? It seem more practical for seeing eggs or even leftover food to clean out, but I dont really prefer that look. I like the way sand looks but it sound harder to clean and I've only seen one picture of eggs in a sandy bottom tank, and those were deposited in the grass.

My piranha are very small, so it'll be along time before I can try breeding them but I'm looking to get new gravel now. So I was just curious.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I think its just cause alot of people use it but i could be wrong


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

its the effect a darker substrate will have on your p's. Darker substrate = darker fish. Some ppl like the look of this. Personally i like the shimery silver colour better.


----------



## AdamB (Jun 4, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> Is there a reason so many of the pics of eggs and breeding pairs have black gravel under them? Or is it that a lot of people use it? It seem more practical for seeing eggs or even leftover food to clean out, but I don't really prefer that look. I like the way sand looks but it sound harder to clean and I've only seen one picture of eggs in a sandy bottom tank, and those were deposited in the grass.
> 
> My piranha are very small, so it'll be along time before I can try breeding them but I'm looking to get new gravel now. So I was just curious.


Ive used both over the past few years and i also found dark gravel makes the tank look smaller, i switched to a light natural river stone and the tank looked huge in comparison.

Adam


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

yeah man for me i just use it couse it make the ps darker and i like that. they look good bright too tho


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 24, 2006)

Natural stone, with black backing looks good.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> yeah man for me i just use it couse it make the ps darker and i like that. they look good bright too tho


yeah man i agree...i like the look of p's looking dark cus they look insane killer...i enjoy the brightness of them too...wonder if they go sick black when breeding with light substrate


----------

